# '08 LP Standard w/ OHSC for $1400



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm a bit surprised this isn't already gone after 9 hrs, though the seller indicated they prefer the buyer inspect before purchase (and presumably during daytime hrs). Probably lots of offers to do so already though.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Extra Great deal.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Saw that this morning and I'm actually IN Saint John at the moment... 

Think I should??


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Griff said:


> Saw that this morning and I'm actually IN Saint John at the moment...
> 
> Think I should??


You should absolutely buy this guitar. If I was there it would be sold by now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Griff said:


> Saw that this morning and I'm actually IN Saint John at the moment...
> 
> Think I should??


Buy now ask later.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I would take it as an omen if I were in Saint John right now when this became available. You don't want to mess with that kind of a sign - the universe is sending a message, don't over think it.

Seriously, I had this exact guitar. It was very light. Specs were a little unusual - had the locking neutrik jack, asymmetrical neck, and transparent cover on the electronics cavity (smoked plastic). Burstbucker Pro's sound amazing to me. I traded mine for something that was a little harder to find, but still have fond memories and would buy another one in a minute, particularly at this price.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Gone now...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Gone now...


Nope.
Says “Reposting with better pics”.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Seriously!!
How did this last long enough for him to even type up the ad a second time!!

I don’t want to make a Newfie joke here, but c’mon...


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

New Brunswick; not NFLD!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Shawn B. said:


> New Brunswick; not NFLD!


Sounds like something a Newfie would say. 😆

Seriously though, my bad. I even checked up top and for some reason, I automatically figured NL.











I’ll go sit in the shame corner now.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

This sale ad is starting to bug me... Wonder if he is open to ship...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> This sale ad is starting to bug me... Wonder if he is open to ship...


It's a five hour drive for me and I'm tempted.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Shawn B. said:


> New Brunswick; not NFLD!


A distinction without a difference 🤣


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

That is the sort of cheap that makes me worry it's stolen! I don't think it is, it's just the first thing that crosses my mind.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Its still up at this time


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

ezcomes said:


> Its still up at this time


It’s still available, I just messaged him. He said he has a huge amount of offers


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Vally said:


> It’s still available, I just messaged him. He said he has a huge amount of offers


I bet he does. Maybe he's following the GTA Realtor playbook - list it at unfeasibly low price and encourage a bidding war!


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> I would take it as an omen if I were in Saint John right now when this became available. You don't want to mess with that kind of a sign - the universe is sending a message, don't over think it.
> 
> Seriously, I had this exact guitar. It was very light. Specs were a little unusual - had the locking neutrik jack, asymmetrical neck, and transparent cover on the electronics cavity (smoked plastic). Burstbucker Pro's sound amazing to me. I traded mine for something that was a little harder to find, but still have fond memories and would buy another one in a minute, particularly at this price.


If your interested your old one may be available.... but not for 1400


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pedro-x said:


> If your interested your old one may be available.... but not for 1400


I think the precedent is officially set - 2008 Standards in the Maritimes are worth $1400.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

i actually got a 2008 for $1450 about 5 years ago off kijiji New Brunswick Luck of the draw to be first to respond. It had the original hang tag from L&M in the case Not sure if it was end of year clearance or not (they used to mark them down when the new models came in) but the price on the tag was $1999 and it was not marked "used". 
When you consider that ,$1400 seems less a steal. On the other hand you could go buy a new one for $3200


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pedro-x said:


> On the other hand you could go buy a new one for $3200


I've got a used 2020 Les Paul Standard 60's coming soon that I was tickled to find at $2099 plus tax. I do think the 2019+ Standards are worth a premium.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I think the precedent is officially set - 2008 Standards in the Maritimes are worth $1400.


I would argue that they’re worth even less. I mean, this one has been posted for a few days now at $1400 and still hasn’t sold.

Just sayin...


----------

